
Y Combinator Partner, Paul Buchheit: Surprising Lesson from 200 Startups (2017) - jkuria
http://blog.capitalandgrowth.org/paul-buchheit/
======
mimixco
_You came up with Google’s “Don’t be evil” motto in 2000. Sixteen years later,
do you feel they have stayed true?

They’ve done about as well as an organization of their size can do. It’s tough
to be that big and not make a few mistakes. The issues become very complex._

Helping China censor people is complex? In what way? Selling out Americans
without telling them is complex? How so?

Sounds like "Don't be evil" was a joke from the beginning and the photo of
Buchheit holding an assault rifle doesn't do much to dispel that notion.

